# What the Deer Rut in my county means



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2015)

I live in the #1 County in NC for car-deer crashes.
My brother is an insurance adjuster and sent me these pictures.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2015)

& what a waste of food!
Sure hope no people were seriously injured.



OneFineAcre said:


> I live in the #1 County in NC for car-deer crashes.



Need more hunters! 

that balloon


----------



## Baymule (Oct 30, 2015)

That is too funny!  Why do these kamakazie suicidal deer wait until you are right upon them to jump out in front of you?   It was just on the news that a lady swerved to avoid hitting a deer, rolled her vehicle and died. I say HIT THE DEER!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2015)

See the one driver didn't stop because they were trying to get to McDonalds before they stopped breakfast
Ha ha McDonald's serves breakfast all day now


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> & what a waste of food!
> Sure hope no people were seriously injured.
> 
> 
> ...



The reason Wake is number 1 is we have a lot of deer and. Lot of cars


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah it is heavily populated with deer... ya'll being "Eastern" Division have higher limits than we do in the Central Division. 

Have you been out this year yet?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 30, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Yeah it is heavily populated with deer... ya'll being "Eastern" Division have higher limits than we do in the Central Division.
> 
> Have you been out this year yet?


I gave it up the year Rachel was born
Just lost the passion for it


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 30, 2015)

I passed the carcasses of 3 deer taking my daughter to school this morning.
There are very few  places in my county where you can legally discharge a firearm;  there are developments everywhere. I've had a couple near misses with my own car; my guardian angel must be putting in overtime, because the deer just walked, not ran, in front of me, one in broad daylight!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 2, 2015)

We've got deantlered bucks littering the highway. The parks guys must be putting in overtime taking the antlers and waiting on poachers. Not that many does this time of year


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 4, 2016)

We wanted to stop and put a balloon on a Raccoon once. I am glad we aren't the only ones who think about doing such things!


----------



## Rammy (Apr 28, 2019)

I hit a deer once. Luckily no damage to the truck. When it jumped out onto the road three feet in front of my truck, it slipped and fell. I ran over it and broke 3 of four legs. Someone stopped and helped me put it in the truck bed. It was still a baby with spots but had the start of horns if I remember right. Brought it home and my neighbor shot it to put it out of its misery. Made a nice steak.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 28, 2019)

I've hit a cow, (actually, 2 at different times but one was a glancing blow that only resulted in a lot of cow pooh on the side of my truck) 2 deer, a feral hog, several armadillos, lots of snakes (intentionally..with glee..I'll cross 3 lanes of traffic to run over a serpent), an owl, and a dog, that got me a ticket from the animal control officer, which they threw out the next morning.
Worst thing I ever encountered was late one night, my wife ran over a deer that had been putrefying in the middle of the road for about 2 1/2 days.

I've hit some buzzards as the flew up off a kill and went toward me instead of off on the side of the road..They make a mess..poop and vomit.
I ain't ever done this tho...


----------

